# [admin] comment changer de répertoire personnel? (résolu)

## 1cami3

Salut à tous, 

voilà tout est dans le titre, mon répertoire personnelle est sur la même partition que le système, et il se trouve que la place commence à manquer. J'ai donc besoin de faire migrer mon répertoire personnel sur une partition bien à lui plus spacieuse  :Smile:  . Mais là étant le problème, je ne sais pas trop comment faire, j'ai bien trouvé une commande "usermod", mais l'opération me semble délicate et je n'ai pas envi de perdre des données. 

Alors vos conseils seraient les bienvenus  :Wink:  .

Merci d'avance les gars  :Razz:  .Last edited by 1cami3 on Mon Jul 09, 2007 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidou2a

Jamais essayé mais copier ton repertoire /home dans une autre partition et modifier ton fstab semblent indiqués

----------

## salamandrix

Comme te l'as dit davidou2a, simplement recopier /home dans une autre partition.

Concrètement, logue toi en mode console en tant que root, puis modifie ton /etc/fstab (j'imagine que la future /home se trouve sur hda5 en ext3) en ajoutant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda5 /home ext3 defaults 1 2
> 
> 

 

Ensuite on recopie la home (en sauvegardant l'ancienne au cas où) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mv /home /home.bak
> 
> mkdir /home
> ...

 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à te loguer en simple utilisateur.

Normalement je n'ai rien oublié, et dans le pire des cas, si un problème se passe, tes données sont dans /home.bak

édit : j'ai oublié de préciser : si tout fonctionne bien et que tu as retrouvé tous tes petits dans la nouvelle /home, tu peux effacer l'ancienne (rm -fr /home.bak). Cela dit, par précaution, personnellement je la garderais facilement une petite semaine.

----------

## polytan

l'option -a de cp est importante, elle permet de garder les permissions appliquées à chaque fichiers, comme ca ton utilisateur ne sera pas paumé.

Vérifie bien aussi que tu as copié les fichiers cachés (qui commencent par un .)

----------

## Bapt

[mode="vieux"]

Juste histoire de prendre les bonnes habitudes dès le départ, il vaut mieux utiliser les commandes posix (que tu retrouveras sur tous les Unices) plutôt que les commandes GNU disponibles "uniquement" sur Linux. Donc au lieu de cp -a, il faut utiliser en POSIX : cp -dpPR d'ailleur le man de gnu cp te le dis  :Smile: 

[/mode]

----------

## salamandrix

Sous les Unices les aliases n'existent pas   :Smile:  ? :

 *Quote:*   

> alias 'cp -a'='cp -dpPR'

 

----------

## geekounet

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Sous les Unices les aliases n'existent pas   ? :
> 
>  *Quote:*   alias 'cp -a'='cp -dpPR' 

 

Je pense pas qu'un sh POSIX sache gérer des alias  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## salamandrix

Ah désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Sous les Unices les aliases n'existent pas   ? :
> 
>  *Quote:*   alias 'cp -a'='cp -dpPR'  
> 
> Je pense pas qu'un sh POSIX sache gérer des alias 

 

Almquist shell autrement appelé ash qui n'implémente que les fonctionnalités POSIX dispose des alias. 

Voila la norme POSIX pour alias : http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/

Donc l'alias est valide  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *salamandrix wrote:*   Sous les Unices les aliases n'existent pas   ? :
> 
>  *Quote:*   alias 'cp -a'='cp -dpPR'  
> 
> Je pense pas qu'un sh POSIX sache gérer des alias  
> ...

 

Oki, je ne faisais que supposer de toute façon ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

ksh autorise aussi les aliases  :Wink: 

----------

## 1cami3

Merci les gars, ça marche  :Razz:  .

----------

## Bapt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ksh autorise aussi les aliases 

 

Normale puis qu'il respecte les normes POSIX, mais tout comme bash ou zsh, il rajoute des nouveauté alors que ash reste uniquement posix, ni plus ni moins.

----------

## 1cami3

Euh...

quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer  :Embarassed:  , si je ne m'abuse POSIX c'est une norme qui garantit le titre de système de type UNIX et certains Shells sont certifiés POSIX alors que d'autres non. C'est bien ça??

Et la commande 'cp -a' n'est donc pas normalisé POSIX, mais c'est 'cp -dpPR'.

C'est bien ça ??  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Ca à l'air  :Wink: 

----------

## swilmet

Avec ce fameux cp -a j'ai osé (et j'ai bien fait, ça marche) copier la partition racine d'Ubuntu pour la déplacer, et faire de la place pour Gentoo  :Cool: 

J'ai juste du changer le fstab et grub (j'avais oublié le fstab au premier lancement   :Embarassed:  , ce qui m'a donné quelques chaleur  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> Euh...
> 
> quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer  , si je ne m'abuse POSIX c'est une norme qui garantit le titre de système de type UNIX et certains Shells sont certifiés POSIX alors que d'autres non. C'est bien ça??

 

Grosso modo oui.

 *1cami3 wrote:*   

> Et la commande 'cp -a' n'est donc pas normalisé POSIX, mais c'est 'cp -dpPR'.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?? 

  oui c'est bien ça

----------

## anigel

[mode="encore plus vieux"]

Encore mieux que les options POSIX de cp, la vraie commande exprès pour le faire. man usermod nous dit :

```
     -d, --home HOME_DIR

          The user's new login directory. If the -m option is given the

          contents of the current home directory will be moved to the new home

          directory, which is created if it does not already exist.
```

Autrement dit, en root, usermod -d mon_nouveau_homedir -m mon_login, et le tour est joué.

[/mode]

----------

